# The Utah experience



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

A pretty significant opportunity came my way in the past few months. I was contacted by Fly Fish Food and asked if I'd be willing to come west, fish with Curtis and Cheech, and film some fly tying tutorials for their page. We arranged a time that worked for all involved and my family and I just got home yesterday. This was our first experience in the state of Utah, and all I can say is I didn't want to leave. So much to do, so much to see, and my exposure to the fishing the beehive state offered was great. 

As far as the fishing went, I had small stream options, as well as the Provo River, close to where we stayed, but I got to experience still water trout fishing for the first time. I wasn't 100% sure what to expect, but the guys talked me through the gear and rigging setups they use, as well as a fly assortment to prep for Utah. We had a really good day from the boat, and it would have been a banner day if the wind could have blown consistently. We were fishing midge tip lines with no indicators so staying tight to the flies was critical for strike detection, and the shifting winds pushing the boat made that really tough at times. There were many doubles on the day with three of us in the boat, and one triple. The fish were roughly 13-19" with most fish falling in the 16-19" range. I caught all rainbows, but two cutties and one small tiger were also landed by Curtis and Cheech. The fish were fat and strong.























































It was nice to finally get to see this place in person. I think if they fit a few more packages of materials in there, they might have a hard time getting the doors shut. By far the most well-stocked shop I have ever set foot in. I also got to see the infamous rattlebass while I was in there.



















The fly tying video session went pretty well. I tied 5 patterns for them, and those will be dropping sometime (I'm guessing) over the next few weeks on their YouTube page. The patterns I tied were: Murdich Jig Minnow, HD Craw, Complex Twist Bow River Bugger, a size 12 deer hair bluegill slider, and a deer hair frog popper.










Sunday was a family day for us and we saw cool attractions. The national parks were all 3+ hours away and we didn't want to spend that much time in the car, so we hit Big Cottonwood Canyon near the Brighton ski lodge. We hiked Silver Lake first, with plans to also hit a few other trails, but the little man fell asleep so plans changed. We let him nap in the car while we drove to Great Salt Lake at Antelope Island. It was crazy to see that, within an hour, you go from what feels like a lush mountain scene to the desert. We saw several bison on the island, but no antelope.



















While we were at Silver Lake, along the main trail, I saw a bunch of small brookies sipping what looked like midges. I couldn't handle it, so I ran back to the car and grabbed my 3wt. In 20-25 minutes, I landed 4 (3 brookies and one little rainbow) and lost two others at the bank. I used a tandem fly rig of a hi-vis beetle trailed by a tiny size 22 bunny midge. The fish were small but feisty.



















Wildfires are something I have often heard about but never actually seen in person. We saw several in the area while we were there, and I was in awe. We actually saw a few of the fires from the plane as we approached Salt Lake City, and this one just south of town was really pumping the smoke.










Utah was an incredible experience, top to bottom, and I can't wait to get back there. I'm going to do everything I can to return next year and explore the state more. So much to do and so much to see, and four days only served to whet the appetite. The folks at Fly Fish Food were incredible hosts and helped make our family's time there something we'll never forget. If you follow their YouTube page, watch for those tying videos to drop, as well as a vlog on our still water trip.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

That sounds like an incredible time!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW ! Sounds fantastic, congratulations !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow.....thanks for sharing. Great pics and it sounds like it was lots of fun. 
I'll be on high alert for the "rattle bass" while wet wading


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

flyphisherman said:


> Wow.....thanks for sharing. Great pics and it sounds like it was lots of fun.
> I'll be on high alert for the "rattle bass" while wet wading


I think the rattle bass is a lot like Chuck Norris. If you can see rattle bass, rattle bass sees you. If you can't see rattle bass, you may be seconds from death.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Super nice! Moments you’ll never forget, thanks for posting.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How is ol Cheech doing? Does he keep in touch with Chong?

Sounds like you had a great trip!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

TheCream said:


> I think the rattle bass is a lot like Chuck Norris. If you can see rattle bass, rattle bass sees you. If you can't see rattle bass, you may be seconds from death.


if you find the videos,put the link here.
you had good time.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This was their vlog entry about our still water day.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

TheCream said:


>


 Amazing ! I bet those are fish killers, Someday I may become confident enough to attempt tying one but for now that looks to be above my skill level, way above my skill level. Nice job.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

garhtr said:


> Amazing ! I bet those are fish killers, Someday I may become confident enough to attempt tying one but for now that looks to be above my skill level, way above my skill level. Nice job.
> Good luck and good fishing !


They hammer that little bug. The best thing about it is that it's buoyant enough to easily float a weighted dropper fly, so I use it a ton.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice trip you had thanks for sharing great flies also


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Watched the full vid last night. Wow, what a great time. Loved watching some of those trout take off.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah man! My old stomping grounds! You guys picked a great time to be out in the Wasatch. I used to hit the Lower Provo every day on my lunch break. Looks like you enjoyed that wonderful I-15 traffic too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Utah has some incredible scenery, I fished there down by Lee's Ferry. Cream is that a Bauer Mackenzie reel, that's the same reel I have.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

goatfly said:


> Utah has some incredible scenery, I fished there down by Lee's Ferry. Cream is that a Bauer Mackenzie reel, that's the same reel I have.


Oh no, I was using a cheaper Redington reel. As someone who doesn't fish in areas where I get a lot of drag testing from fish, I don't drop a lot of $$$ on reels. I'll spend on a rod and on line, but the reel (for me) is a line holder and not much more.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Mine was a gift from a girlfriend, I would never spend that much on a reel.


----------

